# Custom Distro



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

why cant we make a Linux disto . i wish i could make one with all its bells. just that i dont know Linux much . i wish you guys can take it up and build one .


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^make sure it is LSB(Linux Standard Base) Compliant.as to @exx's query in some other post Linux distros are majority,follows LSB.and with Linux Foundation,I hope the sync will be higher


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Hmm.. ye hi baki tha.  Naya moad, i must say    Ye forum hai ya ladai ka maidaan


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> why cant we make a Linux disto . i wish i could make one with all its bells. just that i dont know Linux much . i wish you guys can take it up and build one .



WE *could* try Ubuntu Customization Kit(UCK)


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

yeah . that seems to be a nice start . . the only hinderance here is my lack of Linux knowledge . . . but other Linux guys are experts , so that will get solved out . and regarding distribution digit can take care , i guess 

just an idea .
with mac4lin , all media codec , drivers , so 3d straight away . what do you guys feel , is it possible ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^someone suing u for bundling codecs et al without written permission  mathiyayo?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

mathiyaayi . vayaru niranju. . embakkavum vittoo


----------



## Pat (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Haha..thats a good idea  And yea,if you guys are thinking about producing a custom/tailored linux distro,count me in for that too 

P.S: please correct the spelling on the title of the thread!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

see , you got another one willing too . now what do you say praka .

i wish , you guys can take this thing seriously . and who knows , it may turn out better .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

yes, we can call it the LinuxG. G for Ghandigiri. G for Gnome. G for Great. G for GNU. and most importantly G for Gautham. I can help with the distro building process. I am good at checklisting, theming, package consolidation, etc.

W can add support for English, Indian Languages, Some Europian Languages, and Sanskrit(for novelity).

Infra's Mac4Lin can be made the default theme. Human and Clearlooks as extras. My Win4Lin can be made the alternate theme. The other BlackBuntu theme and Ubuntu Studio theme can also be included.

We can have another version that looks just like Windows XP and is based on Xfce/Xubuntu(real easy to make THAT one look like its biggest competition)

I think I will start with using the Live CD creator and UCK.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

good . . now thats the spirit i was looking for . .  . get some team build up and get going guys . it will surely be a huge thing in life , just imagine the joy that you will be getting when someone is using your disto . . .


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

if so, make ur distro's "official" support time as  a week  reason:u ppl will forget this project later.no one is gonna care after a day or two!
I'll suggest those new distro wannabe's try Linux From Scratch or remaster known distros customizing as with ur mind.

Though,I'll be delighted to see a custom distro rolled out with a "new" package management system  ie,no apt,yum,dpkg,rpm,tbz et al.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

simple , ease of use . ready made cook . it will be a perfect indian recipe


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

@Gautham
*G* for *gagan* too . I am also willing to take part in this. It sounds interesting and good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Just make a customised Ubuntu with all the nessary goodies, games, eye-candy, etc and maybe ask Digit to distribute it for us. If they agree, and the project comes out well, we will all be on cloud nine for sure.

Edit: I may post less now, as I am already in the process of Live CD creation.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> just an idea .
> with mac4lin , all media codec , drivers , so 3d straight away . what do you guys feel , is it possible ?


Not sure about 3rd Party codecs, but work on MacBuntu is already on!  One of my fren's at ubuntuforums.org with the username buu700 is working on this 

Btw, Linux and Gandhigiri... yes! That will work on this forum, I'm sure. I haf my full support


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

why are you such closed minded mate . why worry about the output , let it roll out first , if its a flop or a hit is not in our hands .just look at mac4lin , did he actually know that its gonna be this famous ?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

you guys rock man , just put yourself together , i am sure it will grow into something .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



infra_red_dude said:


> Not sure about 3rd Party codecs, but work on MacBuntu is already on!  One of my fren's at ubuntuforums.org with the username buu700 is working on this
> 
> Btw, Linux and Gandhigiri... yes! That will work on this forum, I'm sure. I haf my full support


I already gave you credit for this



x3060 said:


> you guys rock man , just put yourself together , i am sure it will grow into something .


thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Sorry It should've read: You haf my full support!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



infra_red_dude said:


> Sorry It should've read: You haf my full support!


so how about some obscure poetry with old hindi words thrown randomly here and there for linux?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

so , how many are in the team ?
just infra , metal and pat . . what about praka -the dull human .

talk about the features first . 
like one solid music player a simple one and may be another flashy one . same for video player . a fast pdf reader . ooo, gimp, nvidia or ati builtin driver with 3d from go. lets not bug the user with endless options , make 2 options max for each apps . let it be simple


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^^^look at my profile for my attitude


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

just like our father of nation .

damn, that was not for you pra .

so , infra , metal , pat and pra .that a solid 4.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> so , how many are in the team ?
> just infra , metal and pat . . what about praka -the dull human .


I am too in the team.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

so why not create a list of themes to be downloaded and used in reconstructor?

I think we can make this distribution as user friendly as possible quite easily, seeing that most of us are users who like over freindly stuff, but not a dancing paperclip.

We can make this similar to Mac4Lin, where the required packages are supplied and instructions are given to compile it to a distro.

I already have some plans in mind, but wait a sec, why the hell are we discussing it here? How about me making a new thread for Our Very own Distro?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I'd suggest we can base a distro on ubuntu; include a nice default theme, change the font settings, include nvidia/ati driver, codecs. That should be sufficient 

I'm sure Harsh will jump in too, he's learning pygtk. How about naming it DigiBuntu??


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

go on . .  am afraid , i cant format my ideas , my phone wont allow that


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Sorry for the offtopic posts.. start a new thread for the custom distro one....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



infra_red_dude said:


> Sorry for the offtopic posts.. start a new thread for the custom distro one....


this is not offtopic. Ghandi built a nation. We build an OS Let me edit the thread post to reflect this objective.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i prefer your default theme infra .mac4lin
we can also put up a list of things to be included in a poll format ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

OK, topic edited. Topic still within range of Ghandigiri.

And Mac4Lin looks a bit plane for some people. So I think we also need to offer Win4Lin(ok, I will upload it), Ubuntu Studio, Human and A custom eyecandy linux theme.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

hey , we can also include customsied firefox too with unismile included also , and giga one . . if someone can make a player like foobar , some coders , now if thats taking time lets skip it . first let it roll out , and then we will decide .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^^^ No mac or win themes. We'll enhance the Clearlooks theme


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

No new players needed. A new skin for MPlayer and Xine will do.
Real Codecs, Win32 codecs, nVidia drivers, ATi Drivers, Noia 2.0 eXtreme theme for firefox, japanese dragon GDM theme, more utility tools(adblockP, flashblock, dta, etc) in firefox, etc will be top priority. It must appeal to n00bs as well as hardcore users.



infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ No mac or win themes. We'll enhance the Clearlooks theme


good idea. But we will still keep those other themes as Alternative Extras.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

OpenOffice.org should also be included.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



gagandeep said:


> OpenOffice.org should also be included.


Don't tell Obvious stuff dude


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I thought you skipped it. But when are you all going to start the work officially?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Cyrus khan will look after PB department  I too may be!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

hey edit the whole topic and make it disto specific so it sinks with the discussion na


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> hey edit the whole topic and make it disto specific so it sinks with the discussion na


Its both. We build an OS. We create a revolution. Anyway, I wil still edit it.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

and may be we can put request in digit , chip, pc world , Linux for you also . so that the mag can put out the disto in their cd.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^ Thats fine. But how are we going to make it further available for the masses? It should also have its own website...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

why the pain?the distro should come with explicit warning that "this distro is not supported after a month".also what if GPL guys asks u to provide sources?can YOU completely able to provide the sources?I know most can be;but....
yes,see for eg: PCQLINUX which made its way into slashdot and digg long back for not providing source rpms!although that distro was just a customization of anaconda installer+few extra packages!be ready!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

if we dont get a web site ,why dont we make it unofficial just as a project kind of thing. if it takes up . then we will make a site 

lets not say not supported , it will scare the noobs . . lets just say "its a project "kind of thing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

It wont need any support as it will be based on the offitial ubuntu. It wil just be optimised, as stated in the preamble.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

let it start as a simple one . then looking at the output we can decide its course of journey . someone said once "if we can make something simple , then make it simple ".


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Guys,  IMHO, I don't think we need to create another distro, I'll tell you why:

We all understand the level of empowerment that Linux has given us, the level of customization, modification and integration. Today Linux has given us the power to make our own operating system! And that's what most of us are discussing here, about making our own distro. But lets just take a step back and think about this........

....... aren't there enough distros out there that is leading to confusion to newcomers, do we really need to add another distro to that? I mean the reason we all want a distro is because we all believe that we can make something more better, something more easy to use, something more user friendly and honestly, this is what every new distro makers think, they think they can make something better and end up adding another distro to the already big list. Rather if we all try to concentrate to make something which already exists better, then I think linux is going to catch up to mainstream users everywhere.

So, rather than making something new, lets concentrate on making existing distros better by trying to make even the smallest difference we can. Let's make apps that are non existent. Imagine what would have happenned if the Mac4Lin project was a distro and not just the app which can be added to linux? Then we would have been like, grrrrr.. I want ubuntu but I want Mac4Lin as well. I hope you get the point that I'm trying to make. So, rather than making something new by making a new distro, lets make something new by making something for existing distros.

I hope my  point is understandable.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Good idea. It will just be a set of nessary enhancements that were much needed in Ubuntu.

And remember, *DON'T ADD ANYTHING UNSTABLE*.



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Guys,  IMHO, I don't think we need to create another distro, I'll tell you why:
> 
> We all understand the level of empowerment that Linux has given us, the level of customization, modification and integration. Today Linux has given us the power to make our own operating system! And that's what most of us are discussing here, about making our own distro. But lets just take a step back and think about this........
> 
> ...




well, this is basically an Addon package for ubuntu.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I was actually feeling happy that we are creating our very own OS but now Gautham is saying that it will be just an Addon package for Ubuntu.....
But we must try to be different and end up with our very own distro......


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> well, this is basically an Addon package for ubuntu.



Well, it's an ubuntu based distro. Think about it, are we making something new? How much of a difference will this make in helping newcomers? Would we want to spent our time on creating new apps rather than bundling existing availble apps into a distro. Question like these are the ones that needs to be answered and this is what my last post actually meant.

I'm in for whatever difference we make, but I'm not completely into the idea of another distro at the moment.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

yeah , right , just as a project . . just like how Ubuntu started . ahem. . . well , i did not mean that way , but i feel we indians need one . if this can get popular , it will be great for our nation . . forget it , lets skip the dream part . lets do the work first .


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

When are we starting to work officially???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Well, it's an ubuntu based distro. Think about it, are we making something new? How much of a difference will this make in helping newcomers? Would we want to spent our time on creating new apps rather than bundling existing availble apps into a distro. Question like these are the ones that needs to be answered and this is what my last post actually meant.
> 
> I'm in for whatever difference we make, but I'm not completely into the idea of another distro at the moment.


Its not "another" distro. This is something Like Linux MiNT, or Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. The default ubuntu can be customised a lot, but this is just a precustomised one. We are basically going to sort packages into nessary and unnessary ones, add new ones that in other countries may be illegal, etc etc etc.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

yes @Cyrus.it is better to see some custom softwares for Ubuntu or Fedora or as a source code package working as an addon for ur Linux.
For eg: I saw defrag(pydefragmenter) in ubuntu forums.it is small and useful rather than wasting ur energy for making a distro!.something useful for eg:ird's mac4lin will earn respect and fame easily,unlike some remastered distro.FYI,even a 10th class student made a distro long back called slynux,a fork of knoppix 

For Indians,there is already BOSS linux,IndLinux etc.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



praka123 said:


> yes @Cyrus.it is better to see some custom softwares for Ubuntu or Fedora or as a source code package working as an addon for ur Linux.
> For eg: I saw defrag(pydefragmenter) in ubuntu forums.it is small and useful rather than wasting ur energy for making a distro!.something useful for eg:ird's mac4lin will earn respect and fame easily,unlike some remastered distro.FYI,even a 10th class student made a distro long back called slynux,a fork of knoppix
> 
> For Indians,there is already BOSS linux,IndLinux etc.



BTW, how did you know I was interested in PR?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

OK, to clear some doubts:

1. Softwares WILL be developed here.
2. This is not a NEW distro
3. This is just a distro for the lazy, who don't like to do all work by themselves.
4. This is NOT intended to be a DistroWatch canditate.
5. Rather, this is another of those homebrew stuff.

This is just a project to tell Canonical the way UBUNTU SHOULD HAVE BEEN for the laymen.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

exactly  . i support that


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

canonical does wants to bundle codecs and colors in ubuntu...but they are fearing litigation's and patent suits as many countries including USA allows that!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I know yaar, but we still have these "brain controlled fanboys" who go about telling us how linux sucks. This is just a reply for that. Its just somethng they can see to understand the true beauty of linux - both internally and externally.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i expect a fruit out of this . pra , whats wrong in putting this one out mate . . . its not like it will make the biggest change in the world or the worst tragedy . lets just get the car out and roll na . . then we will see


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

OK, how about putting a list of things to be added? What suggestion for the Custom Theme(i.e, no Mac4Lin as the default boot theme)?

I suggest this: *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sleek+Dragon?content=25716


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i cant check it now , am on phone . . i will do tomorrow .


----------



## mehulved (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> if we dont get a web site ,why dont we make it unofficial just as a project kind of thing. if it takes up . then we will make a site
> 
> lets not say not supported , it will scare the noobs . . lets just say "its a project "kind of thing.


 It's all about licensing. Today innovations in computers is hindered a lot more because of legalities than technicalities. Just look at the sheer number of *big* licences around and the *
incompatibilites* between them. And the lawsuits filed for violating the license terms. 
Why do you think big distros refuse to have most of the non-GPL software? Even if they can put some of them, it comes with HUGE disclaimers. 
And before embarking upon creating a new distro review the number of distros around and think what new can you add?
It's fine to create distros for learning purpose but beyond that you need a dedicated team of developers then form a small community around the distro before you get anywhere.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



mehulved said:


> It's all about licensing. Today innovations in computers is hindered a lot more because of legalities than technicalities. Just look at the sheer number of *big* licences around and the *
> incompatibilites* between them. And the lawsuits filed for violating the license terms.
> Why do you think big distros refuse to have most of the non-GPL software? Even if they can put some of them, it comes with HUGE disclaimers.
> And before embarking upon creating a new distro review the number of distros around and think what new can you add?
> It's fine to create distros for learning purpose but beyond that you need a dedicated team of developers then form a small community around the distro before you get anywhere.



OK, please understand the scope of this project:

"We plan to make a list of settings with reconstructor on ubuntu so as to make this distro cool looking, easy to use and with lots of apps that are used by us."

So its just a simple hack on ubuntu. But simple as it is, a good one will still do some good.

Anyway, a good wallpaper as the default:
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/8435/67031tuxaudir8xgalz2.th.jpg


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

but its not even meant to be commercial , its just a trial hit. just like a custom flavour for lets say , digit team here . and its like "if you like it , get it , but dont expect any support "to others .:-l. i dono , what do you think ???


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, a good wallpaper as the default:
> *img504.imageshack.us/img504/8435/67031tuxaudir8xgalz2.th.jpg




AUDI is going to SUE you if you use that wallpaper for a commercial product!


----------



## mehulved (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> but its not even meant to be commercial , its just a trial hit. just like a custom flavour for lets say , digit team here . and its like "if you like it , get it , but dont expect any support "to others .:-l. i dono , what do you think ???


 Problem isn't whether it's commercial or not but the problem is how will you distribute it without violating IP laws?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

we can create one by ourself na .

@mehul. . . mm, i did not think about that . hey let me ask you something straight .
do the indian laws allow a Linux disto with 3d, all media codecs build in it to be distributed ?

to think of it , its not a brand new one . its an addon to Ubuntu , and it will have nvidia and ati included in it . with all bells ringing from word go. and will play mp3, video ,dvd out of box. some interface tweak and others like that . . now my question is -is such a disto allowed to be distributed ?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

<DISCLAIMER> I am no expert, just have a very basic understanding of laws</DISCLAIMER>
3D would be easily available for intel chipsets without anything proprietory needing to be bundled. But, other things are in the gray areas in the Indian IT act.
As long as people in India are using it, it's fine but if you put it up on the internet, I am sure people from different countries will come and try it out. That's where it all causes a problem.
Rather what prakash said is true, contribute packages to your favourite distro. 
Like you people have taken up the subject of mac4lin. Instead of creating a different distro with mac4lin as default theme. Create a package for mac4lin for your distro. I know I should have been working on ubuntu package but some problems has delayed me for some more time. Other things you can take up is find multimedia under CC license which can be easily shared, convert it to free formats and distribute it around. Once the free formats become as widely used as the commercial formats, you won't have to worry about getting to play all your media out of the box. Then other things that can be done with relation to Indian side is work on Indic translation. Those good with atleast one indian language can try their bit and contribute to localisation.
That would be much more useful to the OSS community then having another distro out there.
BTW, there were discussions on rolling out a unofficial digit distro some years back too. Even I was keen on working on it then but when you get inside the community and see where the things are lacking you will clearly see that we don't need just another distro unless it's radically different.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



mehulved said:


> <DISCLAIMER> I am no expert, just have a very basic understanding of laws</DISCLAIMER>
> 3D would be easily available for intel chipsets without anything proprietory needing to be bundled. But, other things are in the gray areas in the Indian IT act.
> As long as people in India are using it, it's fine but if you put it up on the internet, I am sure people from different countries will come and try it out. That's where it all causes a problem.
> Rather what prakash said is true, contribute packages to your favourite distro.
> ...



Exactly the point I was making.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

the two option which we,as indians can do as a:
1) Programmer:
make new softwares which are helpful.the options ranges many--like bug fix patches for gnome apps to be send to bugzilla and/or for ur distro's bugzilla.
2)as a user/enthusiast/etc:
help localizing Gnome or kde and other application docs and interfaces to your language or languages you know.
theming,arts:this is what ird already done.here too options are ...you have to choose!
Best of Luck


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Are you guys that retarded you can't even spell *Gandhi*? And its *Gandhigiri* ffs.

Coming to the point, mehulved has explained the ins and out very clearly, there are so many legalities involved and you will just need a very dedicated team and also finance. Don't think everything will be rosy once you put out the distro. Personally I would say to forget this thing and instead concentrate on contributing in your own ways to the already built-up community.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

And as for distributing these extra add-ons they can easily be created as extra cd's using apt-on-cd and distribted around rather than remastering ubuntu and adding in all that. Those can be easily distributed around in our country without any real problems. Only problem is when people from those regions where these laws are valid try to download it. How will you deal with that when you are distributing it on the net.
Though most likely you won't be sued as it will just be a loss to whoever tries to sue but you may get a cease notice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

There is no fear from cease notices, as we will mostely distribute this via torrents. And we needn't worry about downloaders from other countries, as it won't exactly be OUR problem. We can attach a huge disclaimer that this is legal only in a few countries and warn citizens of the US for example to handle this product with caution.

@cyrus: And please don't call this a commertial venture


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Mint... Freespire.. they don't use GPL fully. Its the same way. But one thing is for sure. Its not just that you create something and forget. You need to give support to it and its not an easy job. Ask me.

And most here haf prolly never created a distro of their own. This experiment would be fun, a step ahead in learning OSS.

More seriously, I think we should work towards a pack which contains the following: restricted extras (flash, codecs, binary drivers etc.), good set of themes, font enhancements etc. and distribute it to those who use Ubuntu and/or Fedora. These are popular distros and the first/second choice of Linux for a new comer. But these out of box experiences makes the user think twice before trying out Linux. So all these things alongwith a nice scripted/gui installers burnt on a CD should be a nice idea  One click install to Essentials (drivers, codecs etc.), one click install for GUI Enhancement.. and more users will wanna try out Linux.

The reason many people fear is coz of this: They haf only heard about Ubuntu and Fedora as long as Linux distros are concerned. They get hold of a copy and then due their mp3s not playing and downloading of binary drivers (all that can't be bundled with the default install), they shun Linux.

So I think its in the best interest of all of us to work on something like this, a nice compilation of essentials/enhancements coupled with a one-click install and handing them over to your frens (on CDs) and/or uploading to some site so that people get everything in one place is a nice idea.

We can actually group these addons according to their licences so that even people in countries like US can use it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Good Idea Anirudh... Lets first make this. Then we will worry about licencing.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Sounds intersting,lets see how far this goes.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> @cyrus: And please don't call this a commertial venture



Are yaar, when I meant commercial, I didn't mean that we're going to make money with it. When you start distributing a new product whether you make money or not, it is commercial...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Are yaar, when I meant commercial, I didn't mean that we're going to make money with it. When you start distributing a new product whether you make money or not, it is commercial...


not exactly. this is more like GPLed community stuff.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

This is good.
Linux rocks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

CadCrazy can help us gather the downloaded packages.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

get it going..., put something out, it will be fun and will be a good learning point ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

So where is the final package list?

I ask reputed members like Infra, Prakash, Cyrus, mehulved, etc to tell some good programs for each of the catogaries:

1. Multimedia Playback

2. Multimedia/Graphics Editing

3. Fun and Games

4. Eye Candy

5. Compiling, Programming resources

6. Drivers

7. Non free/restricted utilities and essentials like flash, java, acrobat, codecs, etc.

8. Window Managers to be included apart from Gnome

OK, URGENT advice needed:

I am going to be installing Gutsy Gibbon now that my drive is all fine. Please tell me if I should try instead to use a remastered CD for install, as I want to experiment and see how good a reconstructered DVD will be.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i dont think anyone will reply today . give it a day or two . consider a poll, but am afraid of it cause of no of Linux users here . but most importantly DONT GIVE UP .nothing good comes to those who give up .

keep irritating them . they will help you , those lazy bunch of peoples


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Actually, the building process may start quite soon, even within a few days. Expect it before february.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

now thats nice to hear .get going


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

but the difficult part is to finalise a list of things it must include and things it must not include, which needs a full night's dreaming for something to come up for a dream exploiter like me.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

dont hurry up mate . . its only been a day since we got the idea na . . do ask every one , get a list and then push
it out .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> push it out .


I just saw a guy called pushkar reading this thread*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

may be he will push this thread from now on


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



x3060 said:


> may be he will push this thread from now on


hope we aren't hurting him


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2008)

*User Name*



praka123 said:


> the two option which we,as indians can do as a:
> 1) Programmer:
> make new softwares which are helpful.the options ranges many--like bug fix patches for gnome apps to be send to bugzilla and/or for ur distro's bugzilla.
> 2)as a user/enthusiast/etc:
> ...


There are other roles too.
1) Localise documentation - it is as important as localising  software
2) Report bugs and file feature requests
3) Write documentation



Hitboxx said:


> Coming to the point, mehulved has explained the ins and out very clearly,


 there's so much more I haven't covered as yet


			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> there are so many legalities involved and you will just need a very dedicated team and also finance.


Truem, it will be difficult to circumvent the laws and include proprietory components. There are ways around but require good knowledge of legal system eg. bundling of mp3 decoder in debian without violating DFSG so mp3's can be played out of the box in debian but the same can't be done by ubuntu, fedora, etc cos of for profit organisations beyond their distribution. You see that requires deep knowledge of laws which none of us have.
Also, where are you going to host the distro?

Not to be pessimistic but it's pointless to create more parallel projects just because you can. It's justified if you're doing something path breaking or something that has some chances of offering positive outcomes.
Here you are offering crutches to a child who is learning to walk.
As I suggested earlier, why not some of you good at multimedia work, create some nice content or spread some work under CC licenses in open format, thus promoting open formats.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

this is just an eXperiment to eXperience.
we find out the best combination for us, publish instructions and give to friends.
then we forget it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Nice idea. Keeping my fingers crossed.



infra_red_dude said:


> CadCrazy can help us gather the downloaded packages.



Yes i'm ready to help.Tell me in case you need any offline package.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

*Drivers*



CadCrazy said:


> Nice idea. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i'm ready to help.Tell me in case you need any offline package.


I need an offline package of the nVidia and ATi Drivers, prefereval a .deb or .bin containing all the drivers ever needed that automatically installs the right one. Anyting close available?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i see mehul reading the thread . . prepare for some discouragement .
no offence mate


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Well .deb packages for nvidia and ati are available but are developed by open source guys without fully knowing their architecture. So its not a good idea to install these. Better use binary installer provided by nvidia and ATI. I am working on some more easy way to install nvidia/ati driver installation. Once successful ll post it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

How is the binary installer for the driver? Does it detect the card automatically and install the driver or do we have to install the right package? Tell for each of the cases.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

The detailed instructions are listed in first post of Offline Ubuntu Package Center. I'am working on an easy method with the help of envy


----------



## mehulved (Jan 2, 2008)

*User Name*



x3060 said:


> i see mehul reading the thread . . prepare for some discouragement .
> no offence mate


I am not discouraging anyone. I said it's fine to go ahead and do it for gaining some experience with working of linux. But, most of the ideas I have seen here are either implemented somewhere or face restrictions, which will hamper the project in the long run.
Have we seen any pathbreaking idea in the thread? No. Then what's the point in just doing what is fruitless?
Rather spend time to cover issues like localisation, packaging, bug reports which are really short of man power. It's those things that will take open source further in the long run rather than the crutches of bundling proprietory software.
If you people think I am discouraging, I will not speak anything else against the idea anymore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: User Name*



mehulved said:


> I am not discouraging anyone. I said it's fine to go ahead and do it for gaining some experience with working of linux. But, most of the ideas I have seen here are either implemented somewhere or face restrictions, which will hamper the project in the long run.
> Have we seen any pathbreaking idea in the thread? No. Then what's the point in just doing what is fruitless?
> Rather spend time to cover issues like localisation, packaging, bug reports which are really short of man power. It's those things that will take open source further in the long run rather than the crutches of bundling proprietory software.
> If you people think I am discouraging, I will not speak anything else against the idea anymore.


you are just being practical, and I appritiate that, but we still need to start from step one, and trying to release a simple(and powerful) distro for suiting all our needs is just for an experience.

I think we can use this for example, to create a customised Ubuntu Hardy Heron in the future for our schools and collages, as the LTS support is there in it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



> Rather spend time to cover issues like localisation, packaging, bug reports which are really short of man power. It's those things that will take open source further in the long run rather than the crutches of bundling proprietory software.



Could you explain this or post a link which explains how you could join for this? By the way if no one else wants to do it Ill do the AMD64 version if you give me the instructions.


----------



## Pat (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

The thread is getting too messy! I recommend creating seperate threads for each of the issues: Building a new one/Customise; 
Tackling legalities;
Wishlist for the new distro(softwares/documentation etc.)
and so on


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I second that.
This thread is indeed getting messy.

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



exx_2000 said:


> Could you explain this or post a link which explains how you could join for this? By the way if no one else wants to do it Ill do the AMD64 version if you give me the instructions.


A presentation on contributing to debian - *foss.in/2007/register/slides/Contributing_to_Debian_for_dummies_348.pdf
More articles on different subjects relating to contributions that can be done to FOSS - *foss.in/2007/schedules/
There are lots more around but I am aware of the above as I had attended foss.in.
Describe your areas of interest and I will try to help you out with how you can find methods to contribute.
One of the most obvious ways is joining the mailing list of distro/applications you use frequently and/or visiting their IRC channel. That will get you more familiar with the software and the community behind it. After that you can pick up your area of comfort and start contributing there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

@mods: could you please delete my ghandigiri thread and move its first post here? I think it shows everthing we need.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

am sorry mehul if my words really did hurt you . i really did not mean to hurt you . sorry once again . . 
ok , coming back , now the idea you have given is really good , but the problem is , it would be really nice if we start from 0.
well , let me reread the link tomorrow with a fresh mind , its too clouded right now . but its been a while since i had this feeling that we should all contribute in a small way to open source .

@meh. . . i dont know mate , but something is telling me that its gonna take off well . . may be am just too positive or too arrogant . or am just deaf to out side laws . . if only those companys existed for good instead of selfish motives .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

Fine you people can go on and give it a shot. Hopefully along the way some nice things will crop up. But, before you move on I'd like to offer 2 points to ponder upon
1) What you are trying to achieve is a distro containing binary content, which you cannot offer any source code. Thus, the distro can never be a fully GPL'ed distro. These can get you into some obstacles along the way. Do you really feel it is worth the effort to face those obstacles?
2) I am sure all of you have heard the proverb "Give a child a fish and feed him for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he'll eat for the rest of his life." Similarly, if you promote binary software you can get around to getting things to work ATM but that will just promote the use of binary content just keeping the open source OS'es as handicapped but if you rather work towards promoting open source software it might be a bit more of tedious work but if people start accepting those in bigger numbers then you will solve the problem of not having out of box support for them. Well even closed source distros will be able to easily bundle in those open source softwares out of the box as long as they follow the licensing terms thus no real loss to them.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

remastering ubuntu?it was already done with all proprietary things and plugins via mint or ubuntu ultimate!something new?any programmers here?write some cool apps or make a deb package for mac4lin!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

I suppose the distro building idea is only for some fun, to get a hands on experience and not serious distribution!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

There's gentoo and LFS for that.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

ok , i guess this is what most new users feel about Linux , first , no mp3 support , nvdia ,ati not giving 3d. dvd not playing . . you know , the basic things . . 
what if we could create a self extracting file that will fix their problems , is it against rules or will we face problems ??
its also said "when you can make things simple , make it simple ".
what can be done about those things . . the online thing is really bad , especially for india


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

There's also DFS - *people.debian.org/~jgoerzen/dfs/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

No Mehul, these guys wanna come up with something like Ubuntu Ultimate to get a hands on exp. on distro building, I guess.

Believe me guys, if you are thinking of distributing it and then _forgetting _it, then its gonna be a lot of trouble for you and everyone. People expect support to the tiniest details! Its not an easy task. Plus the licensing issues will gobble up all your time. By the time you read each license and understand it'll take years!

EDIT: Yes, creating a package (as I'd suggested before) which enables Multimedia, binary drivers, themes etc. would be fine with a one-click or simple installer. It would be more practical on working such a project rather than a distro.

One reason why its a waste to make a distro is that its already Jan. It will take some time to create it. Then by the time its complete, Hardy Heron (considering that this CustomOS is based on ubuntu) would be released. Who will use it, then?

Secondly, how different would it be from Ubuntu Ultimate?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

whats that DFS am on phone . . i can see lot of iso . . is that a rescue cd kind of thing ??


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

@xs23232:it is Debian from Scratch!
I feel u ppl should research on the current problem which Linux is facing and the reason why Ubuntu or fedora are not carrying ur favourite plugins,codecs etc by default!
i Hope those who are good at programming try to contribute to FOSS by writing new programs under GPL2/3 etc.write programs which are lacking in Linux.
Also,those who may not be good at programming(like me!),send bug reports to bugzilla etc hence to improve each programs!  

anyone here who knows gtk/cute programming


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

There was a talk on remastering ubuntu at foss.in. It can be found *foss.in/2007/register/speakers/talkdetailspub.php?talkid=465
It might help.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

damn , this thread always comes alive after 2 . . cant you guys start at 10 and end at 12 . ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside info: Inspired by mehul, Charan is learning Qt!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

x3060 said:


> whats that DFS am on phone . . i can see lot of iso . . is that a rescue cd kind of thing ??


Debian from Scratch. See the html link on that page.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

got it . . thanks . 
what about that 1 click installer . . ?, is it possible to work on it ??
@praka6536. . shut up


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Inside info: Inspired by mehul, Charan is learning Qt!


I hope he's learnt something till now. I had introduced him to KDevelop and QT Designer.



praka123 said:


> anyone here who knows gtk/cute programming


I believe Harsh knows a bit(or maybe more) of GTK


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

wait a min , i want to learn something too . . umm... well , i work as a free lancer in post production . so i dont have any knowledge of programming . can it be done freely as part time or something . do suggest me a course .

i cant go out and study in an institute . if there is some video tut kind of thing which i can download and learn . i am willing to contribute anything to make an installer for multimedia thing.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

freelancer in post production... can you elobrate a bit?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

well am doing effects in combustion and AE . its been some months now . previously i have been doing archi works in max . been working for local channels for their serial works , thats all .by the way am going to banglore this month . lets hope i can get to production industry . am fed up of free lance ,its too tiresome .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

Please remove that notion that coding is the only way to contribute. There are lot more ways. Your own feild is a very good one to spread FOSS and also a really good one to make contributions to FOSS from.
You needn't know how to code but you can use the expertise in your field to guide/test the softwares relating to your field.
You can create content under free licenses like GFDL, CC, etc.
One of the contributers whom I have heard about and met once who contributes to field of multimedia is Niyam Bhushan. I have read fantastic things reguards multimedia and foss from him.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

at present moving to FUSION. i like it a lot better than combustion ..so i cant get to an institute and learn Linux. and besides am 27 ,damn i wish i was 20 or 22. got to settle down fast as i cant give excuse to parents to delay marriage .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2008)

for example: you can start working with jahshaka, which is an alternative to Adobe After Effects - *www.osalt.com/after-effects
At a later stage once you get comfortable with FOSS you can start interacting with the users of Jahshaka and whatever other tools you use, people into similar fields. Spread around the word of existance on such FOSS softwares, their upside and downside.
Then later on you can file bug requests, feature requests, help in testing out, provide details reguarding technical of your field where the software lacks and so on.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

i guess i will think of something . . i dont want to create a movie or somesort like the one created using blender . i just want to do something useful to a common man. and i am afraid it will involve coding .

yes i have heard jahshaka . . i will look in to that . . the fact is , multimedia is already dominated by fcp,maya . others are like , what can be said . . you know.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so Charan learns QT and MetalheadGautham learns GTK... lemme see. KDevelop vs Glade. Wonder if this will end up as another interface war. Not if I can help it... I will learn better and prove gnome to be the best


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Why are you always on the brink of starting a war????!!!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

so, what have you all decided ????, whats the plan gonna be????


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> anyone here who knows gtk/cute programming



ChaiTan3


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody wanting some inspiration, please read: *polishlinux.org/linux/free-software-in-polish-schools/


----------



## praka123 (Jan 4, 2008)

First i have to correct my C basic,then will think of gtk+ or qt....(distant dreams as of now   )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, here is line of action #1: create a dark woody and natural looking gnome bar(s) for the distro. it must look good even as a side bar(or create another for that).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

so anyone wants to take up that responsibility? Create custom gnomebars, for each of the left, right, top and the bottom bars. It must look unique, natural, like the bark of a tree. There must be a big leaf at one end for the menu(only if its placed.). the three menus must be intergrated to a single one, and if possible, the mint menu must be ported and allowed as an option.

the bars must be opaque, and the menu transparent.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

is it going good guys????, how much progress did we make???, are we still on square one???


----------

